# TT Blog - Post 6 - Life Happens While You Are Busy Making Plans



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

In December of 2011 I was pushing some things around the garage when I noticed a cardboard box was starting to get weak on the bottom. Oh no! This whole tower of crap is going to land right on the TT and scratch the paint! The balancing act continued for what seemed an eternity - about 3 seconds - before the top box fell right onto the hood of the car. I pushed the rest of the stack the other way and used the re-bound inertia to bring myself back to the box on the car - afraid to drag it across the paint, I did my best to lift it off gently. This turned out to be too much commotion for the untouched layer of dust evenly draped over the entire car - a portion of it was now airborne and somehow triggering a sneeze... 

As I recovered from the sneeze and put the last box away I turned back to asses the damage to the hood of the car. Then I started laughing - it's been a YEAR since the car was put here, and I haven't touched it since what? March? Time Flies - I better get on it.

Fast Foward to May 2015. Yup, *5 years* later. So much has happened in life that the TT wasn't even on the backburner - it was under the sink behind the comet and under a pile of old underwear I use for dustclothes... 

Earlier this month I dusted her off, plugged the battery back in, charged it up for 2 hrs, and turned the key. Voila! I was amazed, started right up. Put some air in the tires (one of them isn't holding up though...) and rolled her out of the garage backwards. I turned the wheel and lined her up with a car transporter trailer, ramps extended, and attempted to drive up in 3rd gear. By golly, it worked. It was close though, I had to keep on the power a little longer than I wanted to get over a tie-down bar, and the clutch was starting to slip - no bueno. But I made it, shut it off, and let the smoke clear. Then towed it down to a buddy's shop in San Diego (8 hour drive that normally takes 4 hours in a car) and dropped it off to have the tranny dropped and opened.

Finally, got enough life out of the way to finish up on my plans....:beer:


----------



## tianyu (Jun 4, 2015)

Global Offensive.Valve lays out everything runrscape players need to know about Train, including some changes to each bombsite. Some of the layouts have been tinkered with to ensure a more strategic match and allow runrscape players to more easily search certain hiding spots. The middle tunnel has also been removed entirely. The second Bombsite has received similar tweaks, which you can read about on the Counter-Strike blog.For more on Train's revival, check out the video below. Thanks to posterGrimmyD for the tip. The full patch notes for today's CS:GO update can also be found here. The ConversationTheatrhythm: Dragon Quest coming to Nintendo 3DS in 2015. Square Enix's JRPGs have been known for rsgolesome memorable music,


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

You are actively working on it, which is great.


----------



## alanta1 (Dec 18, 2019)

DonPatrizio;bt1970 said:


> You are actively working on it, which is great.


----------



## willspen75 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

